# DTG Viper Motherboard Fuse blows up



## silverarrows (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi TSF-lovers,

I have a huge problem with my DTG Viper. As you know sometimes a regular cleaning is not sufficient enough to have a perfect nozzle check. In order to speed up this process, I try to suck some ink with a syringe from the capping station, where the printhead is sitting on it. 
After some trials, I loose all the lines on the nozzle check, which means a fuse is blown (see attached picture). the printhead moves back and forward everything seems normal, except there not a single line on the nozzlecheck or printing. This failure started to happen to me more often and often.

Although I don't pull that hard from the syringe, this stupid 5$ fuse keeps blowing but it costs more than 1-2 day on reality.

Any ideas? how can I prevent this?
thanks a lot


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

You can add an inline fuse to that F6 location than all you would have to do (If this happens again) is to replace that .50 cent fuse.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## silverarrows (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks Dan,

Actually I am not keen on these electronic boards, where exactly is this F6 location and is this inline fuse supposed to be a fuse for the fuse?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

You had it marked in your picture did you not? and it is marked F6.
Once that OEM fuse blows other than replacing the complete motherboard, it can get fixed by putting an inline fuse in place for under $20.00.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## tattooartist (Jan 8, 2012)

Im having the same issue with my t-jet.
@ yoDan how can i add that inline fuse you are talking about.
do you have any pictures??
Any help would be very appreciated..

Alex


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

On the T2 or T1 its a small electronic fuse labeled 15 next to the heat sink. It takes a .63 or 600 ma fuse. Usually have to order from some place like Graingers. It a slow blow in line glass fuse 5x20mm. Really what size holder you get Radio Shack does not carry the fuse. Takes a little soldering skill.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Would it be possible to bring the fuse holder out to a convenient accessible position = swap in a few seconds.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I have way different opinion.
Something is wrong. You have to find out why this is causing. Changing fuse without meeting spec could cause bigger truoble than you are having. Fuse is PROTECTION. Mfg will never cut cost to using better fuse because fuse is first line of defence. It could catch fire it could damage other place. Please call DTG than TV repair men. I will clean every where first. It may withdraw more energy than it suppose too. Fuse is giving you a sign of something is wrong. What you are doing is ignoring her sign.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

What normally happens is that the user attempts to clean the print head in place and than the fluid that they used runs down the into the print head connector, than once you start up the printer (Water and electronics do not mix well) the F6 fuse blows like it is meant to do and not do further damage to the rest of the printer, the first thing I tell people to do is check the ribbon cables that go into the print head to see if there are any burnt connectors before moving onto checking other printer parts, replacing the fuse does work and for around $20.00 it can save over the cost of $480.00 for a new motherboard.
* "The skills needed to do this is where some fail"*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

As I said "Clean first, most trouble come from simple and basic". Why even use fuse? Just connect direct is easier. Jump it and ignore fuse. I do not know Viper but board and capping station is close each other? Not protected? Call Don in coldeci. 
When your girl wants something do not ignore her she will be gone gone---.
Cheers! beers are on me always.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> Just connect direct is easier. Jump it and ignore fuse.


 This is not a good idea as again it is a fail safe fuse!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

YoDan said:


> This is not a good idea as again it is a fail safe fuse!
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


Dan
I am not debating with you. If anyone has infection on tooth has to be fix. Not just keep cover it up with aspirin. I am saying is find fundamental source and take care of it instead patching it. Cheers and Beers! 
How much am I wrong?
You are sick as dog and doctor give you pain killer and tell you to go home and says keep taking it. 
Basic never change.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

spiderx1 said:


> It a slow blow in line glass fuse 5x20mm.


All of the fuses used on the MB are _fast blow_ low voltage types, not a slow blow type.
------------------------------
Alex,
Is your "T-Jet" a Blazer?
-----------------------------
If you would like BelQuette can test your MB and install an external fuse holder with the correct fuse for you if you send us the board. 
Please call us Monday if we can assist you. 

I would also recommend you inspect the ends of the print-head cable connections as Dan pointed out.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Belquette said:


> If you would like BelQuette can test your MB and install an external fuse holder with the correct fuse for you if you send us the board.
> Please call us Monday if we can assist you.
> .


Are you saying you could do better job than DTG themself? Dodge dealer knows Dodge better than anybody. Will you bring your new Lincoln you just bought to Hyundai? 
Cheers! we should give right direction to TSF members. Not I can do all stuffs. I will never touch anyones but mine. Dentist is good for teeth. Gynecology has their own field. They do not exchange patients.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Belquette said:


> Is your "T-Jet" a Blazer?
> 
> By the way it was Viper DTG. You reply too fast before you read read all. Why?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Started out as the Viper thread, then someone said their TJet had the same problem with fuses. That led down another road, on Tjets. Sorry I got off topic and took some others on the detour.


----------



## tattooartist (Jan 8, 2012)

My machine is a tjet version one.
It has been in storage for 5 yrs and I am now trying to get it tuning again.I have replace print head,ribbon cable,caping station and pump.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Well Peter it looks like you didi not read this one 


> by tattooartist
> Im having the same issue with my t-jet.


Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Alex,

The original T-Jet used an 2200 print engine.
We have installed fuses for others on this board many times.

There are only a few reputable outlets that can help you with this that I know of.

We would be happy to direct you.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Alex
If you feel that you can do the repairs yourself we can also provide you with a PDF file that will show you the steps that you would need to add the fuse to your motherboard.
Just PM us your request 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

There you go...thanks Dan.


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

All I can say is I hope you have good no great soldering skills!


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

YoDan said:


> What normally happens is that the user attempts to clean the print head in place and than the fluid that they used runs down the into the print head connector, than once you start up the printer (Water and electronics do not mix well) the F6 fuse blows like it is meant to do and not do further damage to the rest of the printer, the first thing I tell people to do is check the ribbon cables that go into the print head to see if there are any burnt connectors before moving onto checking other printer parts, replacing the fuse does work and for around $20.00 it can save over the cost of $480.00 for a new motherboard.
> * "The skills needed to do this is where some fail"*
> Dan
> *"HAPPY PRINTING"*


Hello Dan, you described just what I did but can you tell me if I change ribbon c. and fuse on motherboard printhead will make again problem because of fluid in electronics? Also when I do a power clean no ink goes in to the maintenance tank and no nozzle, no error on menu .


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If no ink goes into waste tank during cleaning then you may have bad capping station or pump. But first check your lines from capping station to waste tank for cloggs. The drain in the capping station under the pads is a pin hole size. This is easily clogged. Fill capping station with cleaning fluid and see if it is sucked dry during cleaning cycle.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> If no ink goes into waste tank during cleaning then you may have bad capping station or pump. But first check your lines from capping station to waste tank for cloggs. The drain in the capping station under the pads is a pin hole size. This is easily clogged. Fill capping station with cleaning fluid and see if it is sucked dry during cleaning cycle.


OK maybe I wasnt so clear after messy cleaning with syringe of printhead there is zero ink on flashing pad, capping station, no nozzle and there is no error on menu.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

you may have in fact blown a fuse. But what I was trying to say is that in to the waste tank during a cleaning cycle is usually not related to an electrical problem, unless the pump does not run. This is generally a hydro mechanical action, where the pump suck ink thru the head and thru the capping station into the waste tank. i.e. syphoning, sort of. The head does not need to fire to get the pump to pull ink thru to waste tank. However if the capping station is clogged or waste lines then there will be no ink to the waste tank, no ink printed, and no ink on spit pad. Because there is no ink in the head. contiued firing of a head without ink will result in a burned out head. The ink acts as a coolant. You could also be looking at more than one problem.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

spiderx1 said:


> you may have in fact blown a fuse. But what I was trying to say is that in to the waste tank during a cleaning cycle is usually not related to an electrical problem, unless the pump does not run. This is generally a hydro mechanical action, where the pump suck ink thru the head and thru the capping station into the waste tank. i.e. syphoning, sort of. The head does not need to fire to get the pump to pull ink thru to waste tank. However if the capping station is clogged or waste lines then there will be no ink to the waste tank, no ink printed, and no ink on spit pad. Because there is no ink in the head. contiued firing of a head without ink will result in a burned out head. The ink acts as a coolant. You could also be looking at more than one problem.


Thanx for help. Everything start with cleaning printhead with syringe so probably I burn the fuse on motherboard but like you sad maybe I have more than one problem. If I change fuse it will blow again because of printhead and now you are referring that pump is not good, can printhead broke and this part? Capping station is super clean and fluid go to tank.


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

Here is update all fuse on board is OK, I pull out capping station and discover that plastic part that attach tubes from capping and pump is stone clogg but only one other is OK.
I manage with needle to clear path so now both tubes work.
I send to service to check is pump working. My next job will be to check is there vacuum between printhead and capping.

Can this one tube clogg make no power cleaning and no firing ink from head?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

vescera said:


> Here is update all fuse on board is OK, I pull out capping station and discover that plastic part that attach tubes from capping and pump is stone clogg but only one other is OK.
> I manage with needle to clear path so now both tubes work.
> I send to service to check is pump working. My next job will be to check is there vacuum between printhead and capping.
> 
> Can this one tube clogg make no power cleaning and no firing ink from head?




A clogged capping assembly can cause no ink to be pulled from the print head. I would recommend replacing your capping assembly with a new one. If it were that clogged then you will see further troubles with it.

Harry
_


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

equipmentzone said:


> A clogged capping assembly can cause no ink to be pulled from the print head. I would recommend replacing your capping assembly with a new one. If it were that clogged then you will see further troubles with it.
> 
> Harry
> _


Yeah its no problem I know I have to change capping but first Im trying to determine what should I replace. 

Update I have zero vacuum between head and capping but I did it with printer turn off should it be On to check this?


----------



## BDave (Jan 27, 2008)

Well same boat here, replaced head,capping station, F6 Fuse(Thanks Dan for PDF). Now I just noticed that when I pull I'm getting air bubbles with partial ink. I think that capping was not installed properly ??


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Check all connections, when I have had a problem it has been a small glue joint or plastic weld that was leaking and not obvious.


----------

